# New Hunting Lease In Thomasville, Alabama



## BKERV (May 12, 2010)

Went to our new lease today, 1st time to all to all of the property. Have any of you guys hunted this area before, what kind of quality deer can we expect? This land has been managed for the last 13 yrs. I am ready, 5 months togo!!!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

real good deer if managed right.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I hunted just West of Thomasville. There are some really good deer in that area. Just depends on how it's hunted. The piece we had was strange. You couldn't hardly find a deer in the morning but in the evening you had a bad day if you didn't see 20. It's better if you are close to the river and it may have plenty of hogs if close to the river. Good luck and post some pics!


----------



## swedishfish (Nov 5, 2008)

we had a place near chance (turn off of hwy 5 at sunny south between thomasville and pine hill and follow down to the river) from 2003-2008. lots of deer, hogs, turkeys and wood ducks. beautiful place and great potential for mature whitetails. took approximately 4-5 8 points or better each season off of 1400 acres. the neatest buck was a main frame 10 with 3 drop tines that a friend from pennsylvania killed in 2007. if it is well managed, i do not think you will be disappointed. best of luck to you!


----------



## BKERV (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, sounds like we might have a little bit of fun this year, I will definitely post some pics as soon as we get them on the ground. They are some hogs on the property and we are going to try to shoot some of them thru the summer. Weare getting ready to plant summer plots, what are some recomendations to plant?


----------



## swedishfish (Nov 5, 2008)

good luck. we planted corn and clay peas in spring/summer. the hogs would have the seed rooted up before it broke the surface. but its worth a shot to try. hog deterrent can be fun (i.e. spotlight and ar-15). we only tried it the first year and wasted enough money and time to realize we didn't need to worry about it anymore


----------



## rwilhite (Jun 6, 2011)

*Deer Hunting*



BKERV said:


> Went to our new lease today, 1st time to all to all of the property. Have any of you guys hunted this area before, what kind of quality deer can we expect? This land has been managed for the last 13 yrs. I am ready, 5 months togo!!!


 
May have an oppertunity to relocate from Arkansas to Thomasville. How is the deer and turkey hunting down there? What is the going rate for a lease member?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Had A Club.....*

.....south of Brewton for awhile. So-so deer and a few hogs just passin thru. Biggest dislikes for me were,license fee and no baiting/feeding. 

I'll never go back to Ala. ---SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Al was going to change the baiting rule for this year, did they ever do that? Can anyone bring us up to date on the new rules?


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Haven't heard they changed anything Frank. Kinda hoping they don't personally. No one corns by us we know of and we all see plenty of deer. In fact, I see more deer here in Atmore without corn than I do when I hunt on what's supposed to be a good lease in Fl where they corn enough to feed a small nation. When Everyone does it, it all cancels out in my opinion and the deer become more nocturnal than they were before. Just my opinion.

As for going rates on leases, land will range anywhere from $6.50-$14 an acre. the closer you get to the blackbelt, the more it costs generally in my experience.


----------



## BamaBoyz (Aug 21, 2009)

I know this area pretty darn good. We have property which has been in our family since the 1800's in Marengo County (Lasca). As said before if managed right you will have nice deer. We have shot two bucks the last two years. Both scored in the 140's. Call me if you need any assistance.

Capt. Ben Cranford
850-516-4974


----------

